# Trim tag code help



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the following trim tag information on a 67 GTO I am looking at purchasing. Can some one tell me where to go on line to decode the trim tag or can some one decode for me? This car was pulled out of a garage where it had sat for about twenty five years. Has one dent in the front fender and a scuff mark on the rear fender. Out side of that it is all orginal. Driver bucket seat has some rips and tears. Thanks 
073 8862
ST 67-24217 KAN 14849 Body
TR 223-B N-2 Paint
E 2ELG


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, from what I see in the pictures the car matches the data plate.

073 Build Date 3rd week of July8862 No Information
ST 67-24217 1967 Pontiac GTO hardtop
KAN 14849 Body  Built in Kansas City MO, 14,849th GTO hardtop built in this plant
TR 223-B Black Bucket Seats
N-2 Paint Burgandy body color with a Black Vinyl top
E 1st option Group E=Soft-ray tinted glass (all windows)
2ELG  2nd option group E=A/C, diff ducting, L=4-spd manual transmission, G=Console


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello Randy, thanks for the help. Where can one find the codes that are listed on the trim tag? Thanks Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are 3 websites, the acc codes are listed on the 3rd website;

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi

GTO Alley!

1967GTO.COM


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice find !!! A/C, 4 speed car and one of the last ones built...:cool


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

If you want ALL the info, use PHSonline and get a report. It is 50$ and is well worth it. You might be surprised what you will find


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont' know how I missed this thread! Yeah, very nice find on what looks to me like and original paint, unmolested car with 4 speed AND A/C...a great color combination, too. My recommendation: buy it if the price is right, and just fix the interior. Keep the original paint and original pinstripe that's painted on. Maybe polish the stainless and chrome. You'll get way more attention with an original paint car than a restored one, these days. Their just aren't that many left. Good luck!!! Mitch, this is what YOU were supposed to start with!


----------

